# Darla Now Home



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Few pictures of Darla now we have her home.
Been a week and a half now and she seems really settled. She already sits and will fetch, working on drop/leave which she gets right 90% of the time.



















Mum is a working cocker spaniel and dad is a toy poodle.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww what a cutie, good to hear her training is going well. how is her toilet training going.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

She's adorable!  I see she does the same thing as Ben where she rests her head on her toy and gives you puppy eyes.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's cute! Very beautiful coat. Did her mom get any titles?


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Not that I know of.


----------

